# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Deux souris sur un PC

## shaiHulud

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'interfacer deux souris indpendantes sur un mme PC ?
Je cherche si possible une solution en Tkinter ou Pygame.

Merci d'avance

----------


## afranck64

> Est-il possible d'interfacer deux souris indpendantes sur un mme PC ?
> Je cherche si possible une solution en Tkinter ou Pygame.


Je dirais: NOOOOOOON. Partant de deux bases:
- Tkinter: Les vnement sont juste en provenance de "La souris" sans identifiant plus spcifiques.
- Pygame: 


> pygame.mouse.get_pressed - get the state of the mouse buttons	get the state of the mouse buttons
> pygame.mouse.get_pos - get the mouse cursor position	get the mouse cursor position
> pygame.mouse.get_rel - get the amount of mouse movement	get the amount of mouse movement
> pygame.mouse.set_pos - set the mouse cursor position	set the mouse cursor position
> pygame.mouse.set_visible - hide or show the mouse cursor	hide or show the mouse cursor
> pygame.mouse.get_focused - check if the display is receiving mouse input	check if the display is receiving mouse input
> pygame.mouse.set_cursor - set the image for the system mouse cursor	set the image for the system mouse cursor
> pygame.mouse.get_cursor - get the image for the system mouse cursor	get the image for the system mouse cursor

----------


## shaiHulud

Merci Afranck, je m'en doutais un peu.

Mais s'il existe une solution avec une autre bibliothque, cela mintresse tout de mme

----------


## afranck64

Je ne vois pas ce que voulez raliser. Permettre par-exemple  deux joueurs de joueur  votre pong (par exemple) en mode challenge via 2 souris???

----------


## shaiHulud

> Permettre par-exemple  deux joueurs de joueur  votre pong (par exemple) en mode challenge via 2 souris


C'est exactement ca: je code un jeu rseau, qui se joue  la souris, et je voudrais le tester en local en lanant 2 clients (et en mettant chaque client sur un ecran spar) (il s'agit bien de 2 processus distincts).

Et pour ca, j'ai besoin de 2 souris indpendantes.

Je cherche donc  grer les events gnrs par 2 souris, chacune tant relie  une instance de mon application (Je ne cherche pas une solution parfaite pour pouvoir utiliser Windows avec 2 souris en toute gnralit).

Comme cette tche est ralisable avec des joysticks, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne le serait pas avec des souris ( moins que Windows lui mme n'utilise qu'une souris ?).

----------


## wiztricks

> Comme cette tche est ralisable avec des joysticks, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne le serait pas avec des souris ( moins que Windows lui mme n'utilise qu'une souris ?).


En informatique, tout est possible: les "mice" peuvent se connecter via un port USB. Au del, il faut voir ce qu'on veut en faire et comment l'intgrer  l'application. Dans ce cas, Google est votre ami: jetez un il  ce que fait: http://code.google.com/p/pymultimouse/
note: j'ai pas regard le code, juste pour dire que c'est "possible".

- W

----------

